# This is Christian Iraq



## Maggdy (Mar 24, 2016)

This is Christian Iraq : https://m.facebook.com/This-is-Christian-Iraq-1597322380516258/
Dedicated to the Christian faith and heritage of Iraq

Scary the  similarity!

I'm very busy, and only now learned from news that the Kurdish flag almost suchlike as the Hungarian flag.

This is Christian Iraq :
február 24.
"Kurdish nationalists and Muslim fundamentalists stop destroying our hertitage!"

február 22., 14:11 · 
"Kurds vandalize Assyrian heritage in Nohadra (Dohuk) by painting a Kurdish flag on ancient reliefs after using it for target practice." 


 



*Hungarian flag*:


----------



## waltky (Aug 12, 2016)

Conservative Leaders Call on MSM to Report on Genocide of Christians...




*Conservative Leaders Call on Media to Report on Genocide of Christians*
_August 11, 2016  – In an August 10 letter to ABC, CBS, and NBC, more than 30 conservative leaders called on the networks, and the media overall, to seriously and aggressively cover the genocide of Christians in the Middle East and Africa, “and continue to do so until the civilized world puts an end to this evil.”_


> “Christianity is on the verge of being wiped out in the Middle East,” the letter reads. “Ancient communities that have existed since the time of the apostles are being systematically eliminated. In Iraq alone, the number of Christians has plunged from one million to under 275,000 in the last 12 years alone.”  “This is not a few instances of violence or vandalism,” states the letter.  “This is a Genocide.”  Thousands of Christians have been slaughtered by the Islamic State in Iraq, Syria, and Libya, and tens of thousands of Christians have fled their homelands into refugee camps in Jordan and other countries. Christians are also being killed in Africa and South Asia by radical Muslims.
> 
> The U.S. government officially declared this atrocity “genocide” in March 2016, and other governments and human rights leaders started calling it genocide as early as 2013.  Yet a new study by the Media Research Center (MRC) shows that for two-and-a-half years (January 2014 -- June 2016), the networks ABC, CBS, and NBC have reported on the persecution of Christians in the Middle East, Africa, and South Asia just 60 times. In only six of those reports did the networks use the word “genocide.”  “Christians have been murdered -- often mass murders – in a dozen countries,” reads the letter. “Islamic terrorists have tortured, beheaded, crucified or burned alive priests, nuns and worshippers alike. Families are routinely broken up and women are forced into sexual slavery.”  “Stunningly, almost none of it has made the evening news broadcasts, and the networks almost never called what it is: genocide,” states the letter. “It is long past time for the media to report on the extent of this historic calamity.”
> 
> ...



See also:

*More Than 30 Conservative Leaders: Media Must Report on the Christian Genocide*
_August 10, 2016 | Christianity is on the verge of being wiped out in the Middle East. Ancient communities that have existed since the time of the apostles are being systematically eliminated. In Iraq alone, the number of Christians has plunged from one million to under 275,000 in the last 12 years alone._


> This is not a few instances of violence or vandalism.  This is a Genocide.  And in March of this year, the U.S. State Department finally made it official.
> 
> But journalists have long known this or should have known. The horrors that are being perpetrated against Christians in the Middle East are savage and barbaric and systemic.  As documented by a number of Christian groups, islamic terrorists have attacked and sometimes wiped out entire Christian neighborhoods and villages. ISIS has desecrated hundreds of churches and destroyed ancient Christian holy sites in acts of “cultural cleansing.” Christians have been murdered -- often mass murders – in a dozen countries. Islamic terrorists have tortured, beheaded, crucified or burned alive priests, nuns and worshippers alike. Families are routinely broken up and women are forced into sexual slavery. Stunningly, almost none of it has made the evening news broadcasts, and the networks almost never called what it is: genocide.
> 
> ...



Related:

*Shameful Silence*
_8/9/2016 - ABC, CBS and NBC Have Ignored Christian Genocide_


> What Genocide?: Between January 2014 and June 2016, the network evening news shows referred to persecution against Christians in the Middle East, Africa and South Asia just 60 times. Despite telling of murders, forced religious conversions and mass displacement, the networks refused to add up the thousands of atrocities to what they clearly amount to: genocide. Just six of the 60 reports used the word genocide. Put another way, over two years, they mentioned the Christian genocide on just four separate days. Even when Secretary of State John Kerry officially declared in March 2016 that ISIS was engaging in genocide, CBS didn’t report it.
> 
> Media Kept Calling Darfur ‘Genocide’: During the George W. Bush administration, the networks had no problem calling the situation in Darfur genocide, even before the U.S. officially called it that. Once it did, they referred to the Darfur “genocide” 38 times in two years.
> 
> ...


----------

